# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle > خبر: مقایسه کلی وفنی SQL Servar & Oracle

## alifatehi

سلام امروز برای شما دوستان فایل نوشتاری تحقیقم در مورد مقایسه کلی وفنی SQL Servar & Oracle می باشد ، را آماده کردم.

در این مقاله آموزشی با این عنوانین آشنا می شود :


معرفی شرکت Oracle
معرفی پایگاه داده SQL Server
مقایسه ساختاری هر دو پایگاه داده
معرفی کلی از پایگاه داده
و....
تعداد صفحات : 41 
تهیه کنندگان : علی فاتحی 
نوع فایل :Pdf
حجم فایل : 1.3 مگابایت
استاد راهنما : جناب مهندس حمزه ای


 *به دلیل اهمیت این موضوع* *
**                                                 آماده هستم برای تکمیل این مقاله با شما دوستان همکاری کنم.  
پس منتظرم*
لینک دنلود 
استفاده از منابع مبلامانع است البته با ذکر منبع

----------


## wolfish

دوست عزیز ممنون از مقالت خیلی به دردم خورد

----------


## aminsharifloo

با تشکرازشما

----------


## babila

ممنون از مقاله جالبتون . 
در معرفی اوراکل 9i به Real Apllication Server اشاره کردین که فکر می کنم عبارت Real application Clustering صحیح باشه. باز اگه از صحت موضوع مطمئن بشید بهتره.

----------


## keyvannn

چه جوری چند تا جدول رو تو ی پایگاه داده اوراکل8i ایجاد کنم وبه VB ارتباط بدم, اصلا نمیدونم چطوری اوراکل رو نصب کنم وچه جوری توش table ایجاد کنم. خیلی ممنونم ،کمکم کنید...

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
دو موضوع را پس از خواندن مقاله به نظرم رسید که منعکس کنم :
-  Sequence در اراکل در یک مورد قویتر از Identity در SQLServer است
- Assembly ها در 2008 که قدرت افزودن DotNet را به SQLServer دارد خیلی سطحی مد نظر قرار گرفته

----------


## article

> سلام امروز برای شما دوستان فایل نوشتاری تحقیقم در مورد مقایسه کلی وفنی SQL Servar & Oracle می باشد ، را آماده کردم.
> 
> در این مقاله آموزشی با این عنوانین آشنا می شود :
> 
> 
> معرفی شرکت Oracle
> معرفی پایگاه داده SQL Server
> مقایسه ساختاری هر دو پایگاه داده
> معرفی کلی از پایگاه داده
> ...






من نمی تونم از این فایل استفاده کنم لطفا فایل را برای من هم ارسال نمایید 
mghdm1_zhr@yahoo.com
ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## endline88

سلام خسته نباشی دوست عزیز
اگه میشه به من هم میل کنید ، ممنون
endline88@yahoo.com

----------


## mehdibahadori

اگه میشه به من هم میل کنید ، ممنون
bahadori.4u@gmail.com

----------


## (هیچکس)

با سلام.
لطفا این مقاله رو برای من هم بفرستید.
ممنون.

Me.Golden2009@Hotmail.com

----------


## setarehman

من هم مقاله رو ميخوام
nadiyaghafariyan@yahoo.com

----------


## Qermezkon

اگه براتون امكان داره براي من هم ميلش كنيد
qermezkon@gmail.com

----------


## tik_tak292

salam , mamnon

----------


## alifatehi

*دوستان عزیز من برای شما ایمیل ارسال نمی کنم خودتان لطف کنید دانلود کنید.*

*این سایت با IE و  Mozilla همخوانی دارد.*

----------


## Qermezkon

سعي كردن اما نشد ، Captcha  را وارد مي كنم اما بعد از طدن كيد Download دوباره ازم كد ورود مي خواد

----------


## Qermezkon

اگه برات امكان داره روي سرورهاي Hotfile.com و يا rapidshare.com فايل را upload كن
ممنون

----------


## kheereh

با سلام.
لطفا این مقاله رو برای من هم بفرستید. 
با تشکر  kheereh@yahoo.com

----------


## elahebayati

اگه میشه منت بذارید و اونو واسه منم میل کنید:ebayati13350@yahoo.com

----------


## Ilove you mahsa

سلام دوست عزیز اگه می شه برای من هم بفرست
javad_mo2009@yahoo.com

----------


## alifatehi

*شرمنده در چند روز اینده روی یک سرور دائمی سایتم اپلود می کنم .
*

----------


## omid_689

از سرور پاک شده
لطفا دوباره آپلود کنید

----------


## peroshat

اینکه delete شده لطفاً دوباره بزارین

----------


## ARC

سلام
لطفا دوباره مقاله رو برای دانلود قرار بدید.

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

دوست من سلام
با توجه به درخواست های زیاد بچه ها اگه امکان آپلودش براتون فراهم نیست برای من میل کنیدش تا من توی هاست خودم آپلودش کنم .
موفق و پیروز باشید
M.rahimzade@gmail.com

----------


## alifatehi

چشم همین چند ساعت آینده بروی هاست خودم آپلود می کنم .

----------


## alifatehi

*خبر فوری

این مقاله برای دانلود تمام دوستان برروی سرورم آپلود شد و دوستان می توانند از آن استفاده کنند.
**
نکات* *
*
*سطح این مقاله مقدماتی - مبتدی است.*

*احتمال دارد به دلیل طراحی پوسته سایتم کمی اختلال وجود داشته باشد نگران نباشید یکبار دیگه Reload کنید.*
*دانلود مقاله
*

----------


## shiva23456

لطفا واسه منم بفرستید
shiva23456@yahoo.com

----------


## mori_1367

این فایل برای من هم بفرستید؟
www.rahele_shahidi@yahoo.com

باتشکر

----------


## modirmasool

> *خبر فوری
> 
> این مقاله برای دانلود تمام دوستان برروی سرورم آپلود شد و دوستان می توانند از آن استفاده کنند.
> **
> نکات* *
> *
> *سطح این مقاله مقدماتی - مبتدی است.*
> 
> *احتمال دارد به دلیل طراحی پوسته سایتم کمی اختلال وجود داشته باشد نگران نباشید یکبار دیگه Reload کنید.*
> ...


سلام من که چیزی ندیدم. اگه ممکنه بررسی اش کنین.
ممنون.

----------


## 1bsavad

من هم خوشحال میشم داشته بخونمش.
amirkahf@gmail.com
بهتر نیست از سایتهای متداول مثل رپیدشیر و مدیافایر و فورشیرد برای آپلود اینگونه فایلهای عمومی استفاده کنید؟

----------


## 1bsavad

*البته من یه مقاله دقیقا با همین عنوان و دقیقا 41 صفحه اما به نام رحیم جعفری پیدا کردم که احتمالا یکی‌ش کپی دیگری باشه!
لینک دانلود:
http://rapidshare.com/files/415743404/1275333412.pdf
لینک دانلود کمکی:
http://www.mediafire.com/?te8l3730znzcmxi
*

----------


## alifatehi

> *البته من یه مقاله دقیقا با همین عنوان و دقیقا 41 صفحه اما به نام رحیم جعفری پیدا کردم که احتمالا یکی‌ش کپی دیگری باشه!
> لینک دانلود:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/415743404/1275333412.pdf
> لینک دانلود کمکی:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?te8l3730znzcmxi
> *



*سلام

دوست عزیز من خودم این مقاله را طی یه شب تا صبح.که از تمام منابع فارسی جمع آوری کردم و حتی خیلی جاهاش هم خودم با کمک وکیپدیا ترجمه کردم . 

من حاضرم از این تحقیق که مربوط به بیش 500 روز پیش دفاع کنم. 

خیلی ممنون از اطلاع رسانی شما*

----------


## ataei.fahimeh

با سلام 
لطفا برای من ایملیل نمایید
ataei.fahimeh@yahoo.com

----------


## aidin68

سلام :
خواهش میکنم برای من هم سند کنید :
Aidin_mas@yahoo.com

----------


## sama_kavosh

اگه میشه برای منم میل کنید.
sama_662003@yahoo.com

----------


## shi2552

سلام لطفاً مقاله را برای من هم بفرستید که خیلی لازم دارم .
e.shirafcan@gmail.com

----------


## RamezanBeik

> با سلام.
> لطفا این مقاله رو برای من هم بفرستید.
> ممنون.
> 
> Me.Golden2009@Hotmail.com


سلام می شه این فایل رو ارسال کنید
RamezanBeik@Gmail.com

----------


## m_master22

با سلام
با این لینک نمیشه فایل مورد نظر را دانلود کرد
ظاهرا فایل مورد نظر در سرور وجود نداره. لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید
ممنون

----------


## mmd2009

دوست عزیز اگه میشه اینو تو یک سرور خوب اپلود کن. مثلا ایجا

با تشکر

----------


## ayani2002

لطفا این فایل رو برای من هم بفرستید
m.mirsaeid@gmail.com

----------


## kamran00f

منم واقعا علاقه مندم به این خوندنش، واسه اونا میل نکردیم نکردی ولی برای من میل کن حتما (لول)
kamran00f@gmail.com

----------


## majidrajab

سلام ممنون از تلاش شما برادر گرامی در صورت امکان فایل را برای من هم ارسال فرمایید .
hidar900@yahoo.com

----------

